# 2015 Navigation Map Updates



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevinwang65 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you PM me on how to go about obtaining these updates? I have a 2011 F10 and My friend has a 2013 F25.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kevinwang65 (Aug 17, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks. I'll send the VIN to you tomorrow.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevinwang65 said:


> Thanks. I'll send the VIN to you tomorrow.


Ok, but I think you mean you'll send it to Gerry, not me.


----------



## adrian_nyc (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can u pm me about the new updates? I have a 2011 e70 
Thanks 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adrian_nyc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can u pm me about the new updates? I have a 2011 e70
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Kooky Kats (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi everybody... First post. Noob.

I have just driven a 2015 X3 SAV with the new CIC interface. My question to Shawn is, with the update -will the entire computer update or just the information on the existing maps. Meaning, the biggest problem I have with my 2013 navs for both my BMWs is that the appearance (gray on gray) is so muted AND DULL that they are tough to read. The new maps are vivid and bold (and fast).

Just want to know if the whole appearance of maps change because that is most important to me.

Regardless, I'd still like the information to upgrade. 

Thank you in advance.

Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Just the Map will be updated, with the latest streets and POI's added, and improvements to the routing algorithm are made.

The new more visual iDrive interface you have seen is from the new NBT Head Unit, which is replacing CIC Head Unit.

PM sent.


----------



## sunrise_chen (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Can you PM me on how to get these updates for 2015 Chinese Road Map? I have a 2013 F18 with NBT, thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ROAD MAP CHINA (HONGKONG MACAO) NEXT 2014 is still the latest release for you.

You can update to it as China 2015 could be a ways off.

PM sent.


----------



## F10MePls (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 2014 F10. Could you please PM me with the information for an upgrade? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10MePls said:


> I have a 2014 F10. Could you please PM me with the information for an upgrade? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

*Premium Maps*

Shawn:
Please send me details for a 2013 E70.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ptabaco said:


> Shawn:
> Please send me details for a 2013 E70.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Sean535D (Aug 27, 2014)

*Map updates*

I have a 2014 F10. Could you please PM me with the information for an upgrade? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sean535D said:


> I have a 2014 F10. Could you please PM me with the information for an upgrade? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

*Update*

Seamless installation of the NA Premium 2015-1.

I couldn't use the 8 gb usb sticks from last year, not enough room, I had to buy 3 16 gb Sandisk sticks.

The installation took about 1 hour.

Thank you Shawn and Gerry


----------



## Sean535D (Aug 27, 2014)

*Install went well*

Thanks Shawn and Jerry, everything seemed to install well. So how frequently do they update the maps? Is it more than once per year?

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It all depends on the Map version, but for North America and Europe PREMIUM and NEXT Mpas, it is usually but not always, twice per year, and most every other Map is once per year.


----------



## Brad wool (May 23, 2011)

2013 BMW 750lix I would like some information. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brad wool said:


> 2013 BMW 750lix I would like some information. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## neejay (Jul 1, 2014)

2011 F10, thanks in advance...I'm new to this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neejay said:


> 2011 F10, thanks in advance...I'm new to this.


PM sent.


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn

I have a 2014 F30, can you pm me the information for the upgrade? Thanks 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davinaii said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I have a 2014 F30, can you pm me the information for the upgrade? Thanks
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## kaosweb (Aug 8, 2011)

2009 535xi - I'll take the details as well...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaosweb said:


> 2009 535xi - I'll take the details as well...


PM sent.


----------



## everydae (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Shawn, I would like to update the navigation of my 2010 Z4 (Mfg date 01/2010) to the latest version. Could you help me out? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

everydae said:


> Hi Shawn, I would like to update the navigation of my 2010 Z4 (Mfg date 01/2010) to the latest version. Could you help me out? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## plumber md (Aug 1, 2011)

*updates*

Just wait until you hear my horror story od updates to follow!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plumber md said:


> Just wait until you hear my horror story od updates to follow!


Gerry told me about your issues a short while ago. He said you were upset you couldn't print the Instruction Documents because the .pdf document is read only and locked for editing and printing, and that for some reason you "can't open the download links", Yet he sent the same links to me and they open and download fine, and everyone else is using the same links, so it's quite puzzling they don't also work for you. He also said he even sent you DVD's at his expense, which for some reason ended up not working for you, but I am surprised he even sent them as that is going way above and beyond to help. He also said he has offered repeatedly to connect with TeamViewer and do everything for you, and you have never taken him up on his offer. I do recommend you do though, as whatever download issue your having, he can probably resolve it in a couple minutes, and he can make your USB Flash Drives for you. It seems like a quick and easy solution for you.


----------



## onemiami (Aug 9, 2014)

Shawn- are 2015 updates available for e71?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onemiami said:


> Shawn- are 2015 updates available for e71?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes, you can update to PREMIUM 2015-1.

PM sent.


----------



## BCouz (Aug 31, 2013)

Shawn, I have a 2014 535i M Sport and am interested in the 2015 NAV update. Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BCouz said:


> Shawn, I have a 2014 535i M Sport and am interested in the 2015 NAV update. Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## mrdnguyen (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2014 328i. Purchased about 3 weeks ago. Can you please pm me on how to go about updating to the 2015 nav map.

Thanks!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrdnguyen said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2014 328i. Purchased about 3 weeks ago. Can you please pm me on how to go about updating to the 2015 nav map.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Racecarpa (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello, I have a August 2011 build F10. I would really appreciate if you could PM me the info for map update.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Racecarpa said:


> Hello, I have a August 2011 build F10. I would really appreciate if you could PM me the info for map update.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## arram (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,
I have a 2012 F10 528xi and would love the update. CIC. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arram said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2012 F10 528xi and would love the update. CIC. thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

liv2shred said:


> I am interested in the 2015 map updates. I have a 2011 X5 with the CIC head unit. Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Stephen_TX (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn:

I have a 2013 528i (F10) with the technology package (including navigation system). Could you tell me how to get the updates? I also have a 2013 X3. Would that be available in a different forum? Thanks from North Texas.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stephen_TX said:


> Hi Shawn:
> 
> I have a 2013 528i (F10) with the technology package (including navigation system). Could you tell me how to get the updates? I also have a 2013 X3. Would that be available in a different forum? Thanks from North Texas.


PM sent.


----------



## singchris (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn , I downloads the 2015 map for my 2011 x5 35d already, I would like to get the fsc code from u, thanks for ur help


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

singchris said:


> Hi Shawn , I downloads the 2015 map for my 2011 x5 35d already, I would like to get the fsc code from u, thanks for ur help
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Stephen_TX (Oct 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn...


----------



## feras77 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn'

I have E70 X5M 2012 with CIC head unit, can you please pm me the instructions to update my maps? Should be arabian gulf, premium.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

feras77 said:


> Hello Shawn'
> 
> I have E70 X5M 2012 with CIC head unit, can you please pm me the instructions to update my maps? Should be arabian gulf, premium.
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## PittX52011 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a 2013 F10, Can you pm me the instructions for the map updates. Thanks. Will my send to car still work with update? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PittX52011 said:


> I have a 2013 F10, Can you pm me the instructions for the map updates. Thanks. Will my send to car still work with update? Thanks


PM sent.

Map update has nothing to do with Send-To-Car. That is through BMW Assist. So yes, it will work fine.


----------



## DominikB (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. What is the new algorithm? Is it the "prefer expressways" mode?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DominikB said:


> Thanks for the heads up. What is the new algorithm? Is it the "prefer expressways" mode?


I replied to your PM.


----------



## bocchun (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a 2013 750Li (F02??). Can you please send me the update? Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bocchun said:


> I have a 2013 750Li (F02??). Can you please send me the update? Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## kicxx (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Can you PM me on how to go about obtaining these updates? I have a 2012 F10


----------



## kicxx (Oct 24, 2014)

*kicxx*

Hey Shawn,

Can you PM me on how to go about obtaining these updates? I have a 2012 F10

BMW Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2015-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kicxx said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me on how to go about obtaining these updates? I have a 2012 F10


PM sent.


----------



## FAVMISC (Nov 7, 2014)

Sheridan, I have a 2007 BMW 328xi E90 chassis, can you send me the information on updating the maps?


----------



## FAVMISC (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Shawn, I have a 2007 BMW 328xi E90 chassis, can you send me the information on updating the maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FAVMISC said:


> Sheridan, I have a 2007 BMW 328xi E90 chassis, can you send me the information on updating the maps?


PM sent.


----------



## kohsin (Oct 15, 2013)

*No code required?*

I just loaded the 2015-1 map on my 2013 F10 and it did not ask for the FSC code. The version is now 2015-1. Is this right? I hope I am not missing anything. Thanks:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kohsin said:


> I just loaded the 2015-1 map on my 2013 F10 and it did not ask for the FSC code. The version is now 2015-1. Is this right? I hope I am not missing anything. Thanks:dunno:


It happens that way. It will ask for it soon.

Were you driving car when you installed it?


----------



## kohsin (Oct 15, 2013)

No, it was loaded when sitting idle. Gerry also replied that the next start up may ask for the code. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kohsin said:


> No, it was loaded when sitting idle. Gerry also replied that the next start up may ask for the code. Thanks.


Yes, normally it asks before install, but sometimes it asks after car goes to sleep and restarts.


----------



## angelcleg (Nov 15, 2014)

my first post I have a 335I 2011 can I update my navigation and how do I do this thanks so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

angelcleg said:


> my first post I have a 335I 2011 can I update my navigation and how do I do this thanks so much


PM sent.


----------



## ebone1123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Need help with updating navigation system in my 2008 335xi.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ebone1123 said:


> Need help with updating navigation system in my 2008 335xi.


PM sent.


----------



## enaz81 (Nov 18, 2014)

I too am interested in 2015 updates. I have a 2013 x5. thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enaz81 said:


> I too am interested in 2015 updates. I have a 2013 x5. thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## kepostil (Dec 31, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.
> 
> A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,
I have a 2013 X1 please advise how to update.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kepostil said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a 2013 X1 please advise how to update.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## clooney (Mar 6, 2013)

*E53*

Hey Shawn, I have a 2006 X5 E53 chassis with MK4, can you send me the information on updating the maps (only Europe)?
Many Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clooney said:


> Hey Shawn, I have a 2006 X5 E53 chassis with MK4, can you send me the information on updating the maps (only Europe)?
> Many Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I would like to update my maps to NA 2015-1 Premium. I have a 2013 335is. Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thunderbolt said:


> Hi Shawn, I would like to update my maps to NA 2015-1 Premium. I have a 2013 335is. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks! Downloaded and installed. Very easy process.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thunderbolt said:


> Thanks! Downloaded and installed. Very easy process.


:thumbup:


----------



## BemerMan70 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I have drive a 2011 X5 50i, can you give me the full instructions on to updating my map.

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BemerMan70 said:


> Hi Shawn, I have drive a 2011 X5 50i, can you give me the full instructions on to updating my map.
> 
> Thanks!!





hassanov said:


> I'm ready to update my 2010's navigation so that I need PM the details, please .


PM's sent.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Shawn, I have an early build 2011 Z4 (Apr 2010) can you send me the information on updating the North America maps. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HerrK said:


> Hey Shawn, I have an early build 2011 Z4 (Apr 2010) can you send me the information on updating the North America maps. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Wicky01 (Nov 4, 2014)

I want to update 5-series E61 2008/2009 model to the latest European navigation maps. Does anybody know which map I need and where to download?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wicky01 said:


> I want to update 5-series E61 2008/2009 model to the latest European navigation maps. Does anybody know which map I need and where to download?


PM sent.


----------



## OCBimmer949 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm trying to update the maps on a 2014 BMW X3. Do we just buy them from BMW and load them on a USB stick for installation? Or is there a better way (wireless or otherwise)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OCBimmer949 said:


> I'm trying to update the maps on a 2014 BMW X3. Do we just buy them from BMW and load them on a USB stick for installation? Or is there a better way (wireless or otherwise)?


You must update via USB, but buy from BMW and you will pay 5x or more than you have too.

PM sent.


----------



## JulioBH (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the directions to update my maps? I own a '14 F30 320i Sport. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JulioBH said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the directions to update my maps? I own a '14 F30 320i Sport. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## M1j13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi shawn,

I have a 2013 F10. How do i check if i have the lastest map? And how do i update for asia (indonesia) map. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M1j13 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I have a 2013 F10. How do i check if i have the lastest map? And how do i update for asia (indonesia) map. Thanks


From Nav Screen, hit the iDrive Controller Option button and then you can display the current Map version info.

The latest for Southeast Asia are PREMIUM 2015 for CIC and NEXT 2014B for NBT.

PM sent.


----------



## wilkesboro (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the directions to update my maps? I own a 2008 X5. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wilkesboro said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the directions to update my maps? I own a 2008 X5. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## micahcoletti (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I would like to update my maps to NA 2015-1 Premium. I have a 2010 550i GT (F07 N63). Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

micahcoletti said:


> Hi Shawn, I would like to update my maps to NA 2015-1 Premium. I have a 2010 550i GT (F07 N63). Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## thaiguy333 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi! Can you send me info on how to update to the latest North American maps? I have a 2011 328i with iDrive

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thaiguy333 said:


> Hi! Can you send me info on how to update to the latest North American maps? I have a 2011 328i with iDrive
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

Would like update for 2010 E60 w/CIC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RaslDasl said:


> Would like update for 2010 E60 w/CIC.


PM sent.


----------



## themdk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi there -- Can you please send me directions on how to update to the newest North American maps? I have a 2012 328i with iDrive.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

themdk said:


> Hi there -- Can you please send me directions on how to update to the newest North American maps? I have a 2012 328i with iDrive.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## johnn1ee (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, can you PM me with the details on how to update as well? I have a 2012 550i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johnn1ee said:


> Hi, can you PM me with the details on how to update as well? I have a 2012 550i


PM sent.


----------



## guayo42 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, 2012 x5. Can you please send me the update instructions. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guayo42 said:


> Hi, 2012 x5. Can you please send me the update instructions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## ATCnic550 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Update Information*



shawnsheridan said:


> You must update via USB, but buy from BMW and you will pay 5x or more than you have too.
> 
> PM sent.


Looking for update for 2013 550!. Also , is it possible to load both North America and Europe maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ATCnic550 said:


> Looking for update for 2013 550!. Also , is it possible to load both North America and Europe maps.


Yes, but not at the same time.

PM sent.


----------



## Dsnotgood (Jan 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 Navigation Map Updates are beginning to be released.
> 
> A handful of 2015 Navigation Map Updates have been released including Road Map North America NEXT 2015-1 for car's with Option 609 Professional Navigation System and the latest NBT Head Unit:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

I have 2011 328 I believe with CIC, can I have instructions on map updates?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dsnotgood said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have 2011 328 I believe with CIC, can I have instructions on map updates?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Gramps (Mar 20, 2005)

HI Shawn,

Please send me info on the 2015 map updates for my 2012 550i. I have the CIC with NA Premium 2001i.

Thanks,

Gramps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gramps said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Please send me info on the 2015 map updates for my 2012 550i. I have the CIC with NA Premium 2001i.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## eg2009 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,
does this work on an F11 (2013) ConnectedDrive with Europa maps?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eg2009 said:


> Hello,
> does this work on an F11 (2013) ConnectedDrive with Europa maps?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## kuskus (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

First, Thank for the wide support you give. :thumbup:
I have 1 month old F20 with Business Navi and Europe Route map 2014-2. Is there already an update? Could you help me with that?
Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kuskus said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> First, Thank for the wide support you give. :thumbup:
> I have 1 month old F20 with Business Navi and Europe Route map 2014-2. Is there already an update? Could you help me with that?
> ...


Yes, Europe ROUTE 2015-1 is released.

PM sent.


----------



## texasfive (Jan 14, 2015)

Shawn - any way I could get the details for updating the CIC nav and maps on my 2011 F10? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kuusmam (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi ,,
Can you PM me how to obtain Europe 2015 Navi Update I have a 2013 F10.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

texasfive said:


> Shawn - any way I could get the details for updating the CIC nav and maps on my 2011 F10? Thanks in advance!





kuusmam said:


> Hi ,,
> Can you PM me how to obtain Europe 2015 Navi Update I have a 2013 F10.


PM's sent.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

*2012 E88 in North America.*

Hi Shawn,

Could you guide me on how to get new maps and do this map update for my 2012 E88 in North America?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guenelin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you guide me on how to get new maps and do this map update for my 2012 E88 in North America?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## rAPIERKY (Dec 2, 2014)

How about a NA 2011 F01 (currently has 2010 maps)


----------



## Golfingirl (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Shawn. Could you please send me the upgrade instructions for my 2011 328xi sportwagon?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Golfingirl said:


> Hey Shawn. Could you please send me the upgrade instructions for my 2011 328xi sportwagon?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

New 2015-2 NBT Releases:

Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2
Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Is the maps Europe 2015 premium out yet? For CIC professional? Or is it 2014-1 that is the latest?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> Is the maps Europe 2015 premium out yet? For CIC professional? Or is it 2014-1 that is the latest?


For CIC, Europe PREMIUM 2014-1 remains the latest.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah okay, when will the premium maps be out for CIC then?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> Ah okay, when will the premium maps be out for CIC then?


When BMW AG decides it is time. They do not put forth a schedule.


----------



## st.michael (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can u pm the link to update for NEXT Europe 2015-2, please?
Thanks in advance,

Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

st.michael said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can u pm the link to update for NEXT Europe 2015-2, please?
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## womb (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Id also like to update my navigation if upgradeable. I have 2014 F30 with Business nav, NBT w/ 2014-1. Looking for Europe










Tnx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

womb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Id also like to update my navigation if upgradeable. I have 2014 F30 with Business nav, NBT w/ 2014-1. Looking for Europe
> 
> ...


You have ENTRYNAV Head Unit and require ROUTE Map, not NBT that requires NEXT Map. But, it is updateable just the same.

PM sent.


----------



## bboylen (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey, new member here. I have a 2011 e92 M3 that needs a nav update. Can you help me?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboylen said:


> Hey, new member here. I have a 2011 e92 M3 that needs a nav update. Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## fat cat boy (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Shawn, I have a 2011 F25 X3 that needs a N. America update, could you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fat cat boy said:


> Hi Shawn, I have a 2011 F25 X3 that needs a N. America update, could you help?


PM sent.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn

There are people talking in the German MT Forum, that the Europe CIC maps are released.

Do you know more about this?
Is it true? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> There are people talking in the German MT Forum, that the Europe CIC maps are released.
> 
> ...


Not that I have seen.


----------



## Wicky01 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Europe Next 2015-2*



shawnsheridan said:


> New 2015-2 NBT Releases:
> 
> Road Map North America NEXT 2015-2
> Road Map Europe NEXT 2015-2


Hi Shawn,

Can u pm the link to update for NEXT Europe 2015-2, please?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wicky01 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can u pm the link to update for NEXT Europe 2015-2, please?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Road Map North America PREMIUM 2015-2 is now released and available:


----------



## cst1077 (May 20, 2015)

..


----------



## cst1077 (May 20, 2015)

Hello..

I just wonder that anybody have 2015 next Korea maps? Just let me know. THanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cst1077 said:


> Hello..
> 
> I just wonder that anybody have korea maps? Just let me know. THanks in advance.


Asian Maps in general are harder to get outside the country. I can't ever recall seeing maps for Korea ever.


----------



## jplatt83 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 2011 x5 35d. Would like some info on this. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jplatt83 said:


> I have a 2011 x5 35d. Would like some info on this. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mikel2rock (May 22, 2015)

*2014 BMW 328i xDrive Gran Turismo*

Hey Shawn,

Can you PM me the link for 2014 BMW 328i xDrive Gran Turismo? Thank you.


----------



## larry1096 (May 22, 2015)

I just got an '08 535IX with (what I believe is) the original navigation DVD. Is there a way to upgrade that?


Thanks,

Larry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikel2rock said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the link for 2014 BMW 328i xDrive Gran Turismo? Thank you.





larry1096 said:


> I just got an '08 535IX with (what I believe is) the original navigation DVD. Is there a way to upgrade that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Larry


PM's sent.


----------



## harmonj (May 18, 2015)

Good morning Shawn! 

Just bought a CPO 2011 550i and would appreciate some info on upgrading the maps!

Thanks in advance!

Jeff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

harmonj said:


> Good morning Shawn!
> 
> Just bought a CPO 2011 550i and would appreciate some info on upgrading the maps!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lhshockey24 (May 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm in a 2014 x3 production date 6/2013. I would love a PM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lhshockey24 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm in a 2014 x3 production date 6/2013. I would love a PM


PM sent.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Does the engine have to be on during the update? I kept mine on just in case, and everything went well. But I'm curious for next update...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marsb007 said:


> Does the engine have to be on during the update? I kept mine on just in case, and everything went well. But I'm curious for next update...


Not per se', but you don't want the car battery running down and car power shutting off in the middle of the install either.


----------



## chuck92116 (Nov 11, 2011)

I doubt the updates are worth it unless your area has experienced significant road expansion or changes and even then it could take years to be incorporated into the maps. For POI, it becomes irrelevant with Internet search.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it just me or did the 2015-2 update add a "north direction" icon right next to the map scale? I don't remember it being there in 2015-1.

And as far as the update while engine on subject, I noticed the update doesn't interfere with the radio (just the maps). For most people that have a 30 minute commute from work to home, that may be the best time to do it (and you may only have about 5-10 minutes wasted with the engine on).


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not per se', but you don't want the car battery running down and car power shutting off in the middle of the install either.


I agree so I used my battery tender during the install to be on the safe side and not having to run the engine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuck92116 said:


> I doubt the updates are worth it unless your area has experienced significant road expansion or changes and even then it could take years to be incorporated into the maps. For POI, it becomes irrelevant with Internet search.


Well, I think at Dealer Update pricing, it is not worth it. But using alternative update process to me is well worth it. I did not pay for $2.5k Navigation System just to run an outdated Map and POI database. And updates also bring improvements to the Routing Algorithm, which is more valuable than the Streets and POI's.


----------



## ealvinito (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello. I have 2011 535 f10. Please send info! Thanks!


----------



## ealvinito (Jul 3, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ealvinito said:


> Hello. I have 2011 535 f10. Please send info! Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## KEC029 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi!
I just bought 2013 535i x 2 weeks ago. Could you please send me the how to update the map for me?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KEC029 said:


> Hi!
> I just bought 2013 535i x 2 weeks ago. Could you please send me the how to update the map for me?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Gila06 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, I would like to update my nav. 
2012 f30 335i


----------



## Gila06 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, I would like to update my nav. 
2012 f30 335i


----------



## Gila06 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would like to update my nav.
2012 f30 335i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gila06 said:


> Hello, I would like to update my nav.
> 2012 f30 335i


PM sent.


----------



## Roadtrip Ren (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you please send pm for update info for my 2014 428i ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1000rrren said:


> Can you please send pm for update info for my 2014 428i ?


PM sent.


----------



## btruong25 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, I have a 2013 535i, could you give me more info on updating my nav please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

btruong25 said:


> Hi, I have a 2013 535i, could you give me more info on updating my nav please?


PM sent.


----------



## dannyss (Jun 20, 2015)

I figured I should update it when it shows me a gas station where now it's a drug store 
This is for my 2012 750i.
can you supply an update please?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dannyss said:


> I figured I should update it when it shows me a gas station where now it's a drug store
> This is for my 2012 750i.
> can you supply an update please?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## GrayFuji (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I just got a 2012 X5d and it still has the original maps. I would appreciate it if you could let me know what it would cost to update to the latest 2015 maps.

Thank you,
Gray


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GrayFuji said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I just got a 2012 X5d and it still has the original maps. I would appreciate it if you could let me know what it would cost to update to the latest 2015 maps.
> 
> Thank you,
> Gray


PM sent.


----------



## feh (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I have an 2015 F30 335i with the NBT navigation module. Can I have the latest maps for it? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

feh said:


> Hi Shawn, I have an 2015 F30 335i with the NBT navigation module. Can I have the latest maps for it? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## GrayFuji (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Shawn and Gerry!!! North America 2015-2 updated no hiccups or glitches!! Glad to see it has the new roads that have popped up around here over the last couple years! 
Cheers!

Gray


----------



## GrayFuji (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Shawn and Gerry!!! North America 2015-2 updated no hiccups or glitches!! Glad to see it has the new roads that have popped up around here over the last couple years! 
Cheers!

Gray


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GrayFuji said:


> Thanks Shawn and Gerry!!! North America 2015-2 updated no hiccups or glitches!! Glad to see it has the new roads that have popped up around here over the last couple years!
> Cheers!
> 
> Gray


Glad to hear it.


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*Thanks !*



shawnsheridan said:


> Map Update is simple. I have sent you a PM on what you need to do.
> 
> To update your Combox Bluetooth:
> 
> http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/co...mobile_devices/bluetooth_software_update.html


Shawn:

Thank You !!

edspilot


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

Can you PM me too about the current map updates, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

Can you PM me too about the current map updates, please.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grubrunner said:


> Can you PM me too about the current map updates, please.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

Appreciate it.

I will follow your prompts in the AM.

Regards.


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*Update Success!*

All:

I just completed my map updates that Shawn and G. refer to here, on my 2012 535i xDrive.

Worked like a charm, 1st attempt.

Guys, thank you!

No excuse for getting lost now, right?

Safe travels,

edspilot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edspilot said:


> All:
> 
> I just completed my map updates that Shawn and G. refer to here, on my 2012 535i xDrive.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## GrayFuji (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Folks,
when updating the COMBOX software (http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/con...re_update.html) does the file need to be decompressed? If it does to what level? Just the original download .bin file or all of the subsequent.bin files? I have been having trouble getting the system to recognize I have an update on the USB drive. I am waiting several minutes with the drive in and the ignition on but has yet to see the file either with it unzipped to the first level or not unzipped at all. I appreciate any help on this.

Thank you,

Gray


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GrayFuji said:


> Hi Folks,
> when updating the COMBOX software (http://www.bmw.com/com/en/owners/con...re_update.html) does the file need to be decompressed? If it does to what level? Just the original download .bin file or all of the subsequent.bin files? I have been having trouble getting the system to recognize I have an update on the USB drive. I am waiting several minutes with the drive in and the ignition on but has yet to see the file either with it unzipped to the first level or not unzipped at all. I appreciate any help on this.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Just the .bin file on a Fat32 formatted USB drive is needed.


----------



## GrayFuji (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Shawn,
I will try waiting longer... perhaps just not giving it enough time.
Thank you!

Gray


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*ComBox - Update Completed*

07-26-2015, 4:27pm ET

Shawn & G.:

ComBox update just completed.

Thanks Shawn & G.

Great support!

Be safe,

edspilot


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

What's the release date on the combox update? What does it accomplish? Mine was supposedly updated at the dealership in May.

Thanks


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

What's the release date on the combox update? What does it accomplish? Mine was supposedly updated at the dealership in May.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Art234 said:


> What's the release date on the combox update? What does it accomplish? Mine was supposedly updated at the dealership in May.
> 
> Thanks


For your NBT Head Unit, it should be one of these depending on build date, with changes detailed in the .pdf doc accordingly:

UPD05062 - Update for vehicles with production date from March 2014 to present

View attachment Readme_UPD05062_EN.pdf


UPD05021 - Update for vehicles with production date from July 2012 to February 2014

View attachment Readme_UPD05021_ENG.pdf


----------



## gfrisch2203 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Map update*

I uploaded the new 2015-2. update to a USB stick. But I can not downloaded to my BMW 2015.The car does not recognize the update. Any ideas why not/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gfrisch2203 said:


> I uploaded the new 2015-2. update to a USB stick. But I can not downloaded to my BMW 2015.The car does not recognize the update. Any ideas why not/


We spoke already extensively about this yesterday via PM. :dunno:


----------



## gfrisch2203 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn,we talked last night about my problem downloading the Nav.update 2015-2 to my BMW 2015.There has to be a reason why the car is not accepting the update.Do you
Know of any program I might have to download to update the System.Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gfrisch2203 said:


> Hi Shawn,we talked last night about my problem downloading the Nav.update 2015-2 to my BMW 2015.There has to be a reason why the car is not accepting the update.Do you
> Know of any program I might have to download to update the System.Thank you.


I am sure the issue lies with the USB Stick or Map files.

PM me TeamViewer login, and I will look at your USB stick.


----------



## 5plus2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have a CPO 2012 528. I would appreciate very much if you can PM me how to update the NAV map. 

Thank you
Alex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5plus2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a CPO 2012 528. I would appreciate very much if you can PM me how to update the NAV map.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## neo_ny (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2012 X5 35d. I would appreciate very much if you can PM me how to update the NAV map.

Thanks!


----------



## neo_ny (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2012 X5 35d. I would appreciate very much if you can PM me how to update the NAV map.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo_ny said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2012 X5 35d. I would appreciate very much if you can PM me how to update the NAV map.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## razor266 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Would you be able to PM instructions on how to update the maps on a 2011 328XI? I am also in Canada, if that matters.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razor266 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you be able to PM instructions on how to update the maps on a 2011 328XI? I am also in Canada, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## mrmj550i (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, I just registered today and stumbled upon this thread. I would love to update my car!

I have a 2013 550i xDrive.
I believe that I have the 609 NBT.

I live in Washington, DC so the North America Map update would be perfect!
Please help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrmj550i said:


> Hello, I just registered today and stumbled upon this thread. I would love to update my car!
> 
> I have a 2013 550i xDrive.
> I believe that I have the 609 NBT.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## johnsosn (Mar 30, 2014)

*updating Nav*

Can you tell me the process for updating my Nav please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johnsosn said:


> Can you tell me the process for updating my Nav please?


PM sent.


----------



## ssiedler (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Sean. 

I have a 2015 535ix manufactured Dec 2014. Could you send me the latest update and instructions?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssiedler said:


> Hello Sean.
> 
> I have a 2015 535ix manufactured Dec 2014. Could you send me the latest update and instructions?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rampid1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello...I just bought a 2012 328i convertible and would like to update the maps. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rampid1 said:


> Hello...I just bought a 2012 328i convertible and would like to update the maps. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Army_Wife (Aug 3, 2015)

*Latest Nav Update*

Hello Sean.

I have a 2011 328i. Could you send me the latest update and instructions?

Thanks,
LeAnne


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Army_Wife said:


> Hello Sean.
> 
> I have a 2011 328i. Could you send me the latest update and instructions?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Donaldo44 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a 2012 750i and would like to update my Nav. 

Thanks
Don


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Donaldo44 said:


> I have a 2012 750i and would like to update my Nav.
> 
> Thanks
> Don


PM sent.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

Just got around to finally updating the 2015-2 maps last night.

Everything works flawlessly.

I'm no computer expert but I followed the directions emailed to me precisely, and had zero issues with the entire process. The instructions emailed are extremely detailed, and very user friendly, with a step-by-step follow thru and if followed as shown, you will encounter zero issues.

Highly recommended. 

Thanks.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

Just got around to finally updating the 2015-2 maps last night.

Everything works flawlessly.

I'm no computer expert but I followed the directions emailed to me precisely, and had zero issues with the entire process. The instructions emailed are extremely detailed, and very user friendly, with a step-by-step follow thru and if followed as shown, you will encounter zero issues.

Highly recommended. 

Thanks.


----------



## csharpe72 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'd like to update my 2011 BMW 535ix to the latest maps. Can you send over the information?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csharpe72 said:


> I'd like to update my 2011 BMW 535ix to the latest maps. Can you send over the information?


PM sent.


----------



## raulsosa (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a 2013 535i and would like to update my Nav.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raulsosa said:


> I have a 2013 535i and would like to update my Nav.


PM sent.


----------



## architshah (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

A newbie to the forums as I am looking for information on updating my 2011 X3 (F25 I believe) maps. Could you kindly PM the required info.

Thanks,

Archit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

architshah said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> A newbie to the forums as I am looking for information on updating my 2011 X3 (F25 I believe) maps. Could you kindly PM the required info.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Domate (Jun 7, 2015)

I would love to update my 2013 M6 convertible, can you please inform me on how to do so?

Cheers!
Domate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Domate said:


> I would love to update my 2013 M6 convertible, can you please inform me on how to do so?
> 
> Cheers!
> Domate


PM sent.


----------



## Biggesthead (Aug 11, 2015)

Worked as claimed. Awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gelat (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm not happy with 2015-2, can I downgrade back to my old maps? And how can I find 2013-2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelat said:


> I'm not happy with 2015-2, can I downgrade back to my old maps? And how can I find 2013-2?


You can install older map, if you can find it.

But why not just update to 2016-1?


----------



## gelat (Mar 31, 2014)

I literally just upgraded to 2015-2 two weeks ago.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gelat said:


> I literally just upgraded to 2015-2 two weeks ago.


Well, update to 2016-1 now, and you won't have that happen again for another 6 months.


----------



## Biggesthead (Aug 11, 2015)

gelat said:


> I'm not happy with 2015-2, can I downgrade back to my old maps? And how can I find 2013-2?


What is wrong with it? I just installed 2015-2 a day ago? Need I be concerned?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gelat (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, for me, it seems to completely ignore the major toll road that is almost always fastest in Dallas, so the routing is off. Also, traffic seems to take 30+ minutes to activate in the afternoon now, so it sends me into hell on the way home until it adjusts.


----------



## jovebot (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I drive a 2014 Aug 528i. Do you have the *152141.3.114 Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2015*?

Thanks for sharing if you do!

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jovebot said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I drive a 2014 Aug 528i. Do you have the *152141.3.114 Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2015*?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

*Download problems*

Shawn
I'm having problems downloading the files from the Cloud. 
I e-mailed Gerry, and didn't get an answer. 
Could you provide specific instructions on how to download these files?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ptabaco said:


> Shawn
> I'm having problems downloading the files from the Cloud.
> I e-mailed Gerry, and didn't get an answer.
> Could you provide specific instructions on how to download these files?
> Thank you


I just spoke to Gerry, and he said he did not receive an email from you. :dunno:

He said to please email him again.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

*2016 Maps*

Deleted


----------



## Biggesthead (Aug 11, 2015)

I too had trouble initially. The download somehow stalled at the 3rd segment. Solved after installing the browser plugin for Mega.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edspilot said:


> Still No Luck.
> 
> Bought a new 32gb thumb drive and "long format" to FAT32.
> 
> ...


Strange. And you have updated same car by USB before?


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, however, This is the first time I have attempted it by using a single thumb drive.

All previous times, 2016 & 2017 were with 4 x 16gb thumb drives.

edspilot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edspilot said:


> Yes, however, This is the first time I have attempted it by using a single thumb drive.
> 
> All previous times, 2016 & 2017 were with 4 x 16gb thumb drives.
> 
> edspilot


That would not make any difference. And do you use Windows or Mac?


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

I have only used Windows 7.

However, I do have a MacBook Pro, also.

edspilot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edspilot said:


> I have only used Windows 7.
> 
> However, I do have a MacBook Pro, also.
> 
> edspilot


No, Windows is what you want.


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

Starting all over, even downloading from Gerry's site. With fresh format and download and un-zipping. See if that does nay better.

Doing now.

edspilot


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

edspilot said:


> Starting all over, even downloading from Gerry's site. With fresh format and download and un-zipping. See if that does nay better.
> 
> Doing now.
> 
> ...


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

03-26-2018, 12:20am ET

Shawn:

Thanks for your assistance the other day.

After purchasing another 32gb drive and formatting and loading onto it the maps, did not work.

Off to the dealer for assistance.

Thanks again for looking.

Later,

edspilot


----------



## iceman437x (Apr 16, 2010)

*Nav Update*

I have a 2012 F10that has the recall replacement connected drive Head unit. Can I update my software version and Nav maps myself. if so how?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iceman437x said:


> I have a 2012 F10that has the recall replacement connected drive Head unit. Can I update my software version and Nav maps myself. if so how?


PM sent.


----------



## dev14nt (May 10, 2016)

Hi, 
Anyone have a or guide to update to the latest 2018 maps? 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dev14nt said:


> Hi,
> Anyone have a or guide to update to the latest 2018 maps?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*Update 04-20-2018*



edspilot said:


> 03-26-2018, 12:20am ET
> 
> Shawn:
> 
> ...


April 20, 2018 Update:

Took to dealer because we could not get the Nav Update to load. Dealer tried my thumb-drives (2) and then he tried a BMW factory thumb-drive. No luck.

The possible causes are: 1) that the glovebox USB port is bad; 2) wire connection problem; 3) the "head unit" is not recognizing any thumb drive in that port.

My center console USB port does have power for charging my iPhone. However, the glovebox port will not charge the iPhone. Thinking the port went bad.

I have an appointment to leave the car with the dealer next week so they can trouble shoot with more time to work on it.

Shawn, thanks again for all of your assistance in making sure I was doing everything correct.

I will update more when progress is made.

Later,

edspilot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edspilot said:


> ...
> Shawn, thanks again for all of your assistance in making sure I was doing everything correct.
> 
> I will update more when progress is made.
> ...


Good luck it.


----------



## Defender13 (Sep 16, 2016)

Would you be kind enough to send me details for updating the NAV in my car?

2014 CPO 328d xDrive
Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next
2013-2
NBT_B13185A

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Defender13 said:


> Would you be kind enough to send me details for updating the NAV in my car?
> 
> 2014 CPO 328d xDrive
> Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wsmith2inc (Dec 10, 2015)

Shawn,

Where do I go to get the latest mapping update for a 2005 X3? Many thanks for your help. Mine is the original and there's a whole new world after 2005!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wsmith2inc said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Where do I go to get the latest mapping update for a 2005 X3? Many thanks for your help. Mine is the original and there's a whole new world after 2005!!!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## lefty954 (May 3, 2018)

I'm not sure of the process to update the map data (North America) in my 2014 535. 

Can you send me a PM with info?

THANKS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lefty954 said:


> I'm not sure of the process to update the map data (North America) in my 2014 535.
> 
> Can you send me a PM with info?
> 
> THANKS


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrTwister said:


> Shawn do you know if North America 2018-2 NBT is out?


North America NEXT 2019-1 is out. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimbobiggins said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a 2013 F30 335i that has the original maps. Can you help me with an update?
> Thanks,
> Jim


PM sent.


----------



## andreydav (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Shawn,
I have repair pack FSC codes for my hu_entrynav_nav.
Do you have installation instructions? Thanks .


----------



## andreydav (Nov 21, 2018)

andreydav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have repair pack FSC codes for my hu_entrynav_nav.
> Do you have installation instructions? Thanks .


I'm trying to put the code. Is there something wrong. who knows?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreydav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have repair pack FSC codes for my hu_entrynav_nav.
> Do you have installation instructions? Thanks .





andreydav said:


> I'm trying to put the code. Is there something wrong. who knows?


PM sent.


----------



## andreydav (Nov 21, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I am trying to make the activation of navigation receivedy FSCcodes 
What am I doing wrong?
Can you show the right way?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreydav said:


> I am trying to make the activation of navigation receivedy FSCcodes
> What am I doing wrong?
> Can you show the right way?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Wyche (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Shawn I have a 2011 F10 could you PM how to get the map updates


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wyche said:


> Hi Shawn I have a 2011 F10 could you PM how to get the map updates


PM sent.


----------



## palpullero (Mar 22, 2015)

*Map update*

Hi Shawn, you seem to be the authority in maps update, and I n would like to inquire on how to go about doing this on my 2013 X1 35i. Only software upgrade I have made was in 2016 but that was just for the infotainment system. I'm tech savvy but I don't know anything about how to update maps in a BMW. Can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

palpullero said:


> Hi Shawn, you seem to be the authority in maps update, and I n would like to inquire on how to go about doing this on my 2013 X1 35i. Only software upgrade I have made was in 2016 but that was just for the infotainment system. I'm tech savvy but I don't know anything about how to update maps in a BMW. Can you help?


PM sent.


----------



## palpullero (Mar 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you sir!


----------



## vossler (Apr 24, 2016)

*Map Update - 2013 F10*

Shawn,

Amazed at the level of support you provide...quite something! Thanks for all you do.
I could use the same help! Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vossler said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Amazed at the level of support you provide...quite something! Thanks for all you do.
> I could use the same help! Thanks again.


PM sent.


----------



## Semi-Retired (Oct 31, 2018)

Just FYI. I initially had issues when trying to install the latest map updates (2019-1). I have a bad habit of getting in too much of a rush at times and creating my own problems. In this case it was when I failed to read the instructions closely enough and tried using an sd card instead of using a thumb drive (memory stick) as specified. I bought a 3.1 drive, loaded the maps to it, and then (big surprise) everything went perfectly. Using the 3.1 drive also allowed the map update to load to the car more quickly. Incidentally, for my map update a 32gb was specified, so make sure you have a big enough drive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Semi-Retired said:


> Just FYI. I initially had issues when trying to install the latest map updates (2019-1). I have a bad habit of getting in too much of a rush at times and creating my own problems. In this case it was when I failed to read the instructions closely enough and tried using an sd card instead of using a thumb drive (memory stick) as specified. I bought a 3.1 drive, loaded the maps to it, and then (big surprise) everything went perfectly. Using the 3.1 drive also allowed the map update to load to the car more quickly. Incidentally, for my map update a 32gb was specified, so make sure you have a big enough drive.


:thumbup:


----------



## toxictarheel (Jan 17, 2019)

Shawn...please PM me with details. Trying to update my 2014 328xi. Map hasn't been updated since 2014. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toxictarheel said:


> Shawn...please PM me with details. Trying to update my 2014 328xi. Map hasn't been updated since 2014. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Ahjan (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi Shawn,
I have a 2015 F10 and would like to update my maps to the latest version.

My current maps is ***8220;Road Map Southeast Asia Next 2014***8221;

Can you please send me the details how to do it.

Thank you very much!.


----------



## Mikes535i (Apr 20, 2019)

Shawn,

I have a 2016 535i. Heard there is a 2019 Nav update. Can you help me out?

Mike


----------

